# Pulling on leash?



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Bodie is usually very good about sticking close to me when we're out walking and not forging ahead, but on occasion when he gets excited or sees something he's curious about, he does pull pretty hard on his leash.

I know you're supposed to stop walking as soon as he pulls, and start walking again once he stops and looks back to see what's going on or otherwise creates slack in the leash. However, Bodie has wisened up and whenever I stop walking, he just sits where he is and waits for me to start moving again. And then the pulling starts again too. Or sometimes he'll walk back to where I am and sit next to me, and then run ahead once I start walking.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

If stopping doesn't work then I suggest when he starts pulling, turn around and walk the other way. Even if you're doing nothing but walking in small circles he should eventually get bored of not going anywhere.


----------



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

i did that turn around thing for 1hr and he didnt lose a beat, kept on pulling, I just put up with it now until i can start training him for OB in SchH (6 more months) and be able to use a prong on him that i will most likely put on him when we go for walks when he gets to be a year.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

How old is he now?

Prongs can work wonders for pullers. I've used them on 3 dogs (GSD, Pit Bull/Beagle mix and yes...a Pekingese/Pomeranian mix who was more stubborn than a donkey and pulled like crazy) with wonderful results. (Just make sure you know how to properly put them on and use them)

If you're not comfortable with a prong on him now, you could try a front clip harness. That way if he pulls, he'll be turned around by the leash.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Also no matter what you do, you've got to stick with it. Let him get away even once and all the other times of doing it are gone and your back where you started because he knows he can get away with it if he just keeps it up.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

When you start SchH training chances are that for the first 2-4 months you will be doing protection work only. If possible doing some initial obedience work now for example focussing on you will help big time later on and will help in your walks too. You can use free shaping with a clicker, every time he give a fleeting glance to your eyes, click and reward. Start indoors with zero distraction, then expand to your walks, make him sit next to you and expect the glance from him, then click and reward (you can use the command, focus, look or watch me). It will help with the pulling too. If he is of prong collar age, I would start using it too but definitely read up on how to fit it properly and condition the dog to it gradually. Mark the pulling behavior with "NO" and correct.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone! Bodie is around 6 months, so maybe still a bit young for a prong? I will try the changing direction thing though. Thanks again.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I have a prong. I've used the prong. But I disagree with using it for this.

If you use the prong then Bodie learns that when he is WEARING the prong he can't pull but what happens when you forget the prong?

He is learning not to pull on the prong - not 'not to pull' period.

Keep up the 'Be a Tree'. Stop moving until there is slack in the leash. That may mean it takes you an hour to walk one block. And remember to verbally reward him for the slack in the leash.

Getting to go forward is the reward for pulling. Change the trigger for the reward (NOT pulling) and you will (eventually) teach the dog that pulling doesn't get him anywhere.

When I got my Crested fosters they had NEVER been on leash. The first time I put a leash on Wally he did the Dying Fish routine (flipping and flopping around, pulling on the leash) for quite awhile. It took us almost 30 minutes to go about 10 feet!

Patience now pays off big time in the future!


----------



## matt1970lemans (Mar 1, 2007)

I've done the change direction thing it works good. Walk into him and break his consentration.he will get the idea once he gets bumped and yanked a few times. Do you do any" watch me" commands with him? They work wonders,also "leave it" is good.


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

The crazy walk (changing directions) worked pretty well for me, my neighbors thought i was nuts but it was worth it. My problem is he learned he has to walk pretty well with me, but whenever my finance would take him out he would just walk forward when he pulled, also my mother who will puppy-sit for us also let him get away with pulling while they walk, its just frustrating becuz i work my butt off then everyone else un-dose my training, so one little bit of advice is everyone in your family be on the same page and everyone walk him the same way or else just don't let them walk him so you don't accidentally get your training un-done by less patience people


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

We have had good luck with the "changing directions" technique but even better results with the "being a tree" technique. It has also proved to work well in other circumstances i.e. when you are pushing a wheelbarrow and they are trying to bite at the tire. We just stop and when we start again and they heel up alongside it give a verbal reward. Now if I could just take a wheelbarrow everywhere with me I wouldn't need a leash


----------



## Rangers (Aug 21, 2008)

I used the quick light tug on the leash and said "slow" at the same time and slowed my pace until she was directly beside me. She is only 18 weeks old and walks perfect now. Even at the pet stores she walks with no issues.

Now when we leave the house starting our walk I start the pace off quicker then when we finish. As I get slower so does she. I walk her 2 miles every night and have not had to tug on the leash for a few weeks. She learned real quick, of course every we see a cars headlights she sits until they pass and every time we get to an intersection she stops until I say "lets go". So our constant walking is usually 200 yards or so.


----------

